# Studying for a cert. exam this might help.



## Drupy (Jul 20, 2002)

I am getting ready to take a Microsoft exam within the next week and in the process of studying I found a book I think will help you in your process to get your certifications. It's the Passport series by Mike Meyers and it's put out by Osborne. They have one for every cert. that Microsoft has. I have found reading this along with the testkings just about guarantees you'll pass provided you study. This does not compensate for hands on which everyone needs but it will help you pass. You can find the books in just about every bookstore.


----------



## Pseudocyber (Sep 10, 2002)

Speaking of books ... do NOT buy tech books in a bookstore. I bought a CISSP book at Borders - $80!!! LIST PRICE!!!

Amazon.com - $60.00

http://www.bookpool.com $40! HIGHLY RECOMMENDED - BOUGHT SEVERAL BOOKS FROM THEM.

(I bought the book at bookpool and took the Borders book back).


----------



## Drupy (Jul 20, 2002)

I'd compair prices on them. I've seen that go both ways. Speeking of which Pseudocyber, we have a Cisco users group meeting this Monday you should join us. Let me know and I'll get you the information.


----------

